
2 employees think DoD hacked NASA for Faster Than Light comms with Mars Rover - cvs268
https://astroengineer.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/a-curiosity-of-spirit-full-document/
======
cvs268
WARNING: A long read.

Contains quite a detailed account of remotely debugging embedded systems, and
forensic security analysis.

